# Hi from new member in Scotland



## Mens Agitat Molem (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi there

I came across this site while browsing and searching for info on RAF Bomber Command during WW2 - specifically 101 Squadron based at Ludford Magna, in Lincolnshire. That search led me to someone on here with a post which I've replied to - hope he's still around!

Anyway - your site looks very interesting and I will come back again. 

Cheers for now ... off for a quick G&T 

Liz


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2008)

Hallo MAM,

Welcome on board.Don't be one-post member ,please, stay with us longer and enjoy.
Greetings form Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, hang around! Lucky is lonely up in that part of the world.  

Welcome!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome.....


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2008)

Blimey....another fellow Scotsman...! Watch out fellow forumites, now we'll take over the forum and tomorrow the world...welcome mate!


----------



## pete_madi (Jul 9, 2008)

och i is grand to see ya


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2008)

Gotta push the diggers out first, Lucky!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome. What's a G&T?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome. What's a G&T?



Gin and Tonic !!! 

My kinda gal !! 

Welcome to the forum, Mate...

Charles


----------



## <simon> (Jul 10, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Gotta push the diggers out first, Lucky!



Hope you're not refering to us Australians there Njaco! lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Gotta push the diggers out first, Lucky!



Not a chance mate! well and truely entrenched!.....

and Welcome to the forum Liz, hope you enjoy our company!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2008)

> Hope you're not refering to us Australians there Njaco!



Well, I'm not taliking about the Coroners Association! 

Like Wayne said, entrenched is a nice way of putting it.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 12, 2008)

You children play nicely, now! Don't make me pull this thread over....I'll do it, you know!


*g* Just practicing.

BTW, welcome to the boards, Liz! And don't take anything said/done/implied personally...unless it comes in the mail wrapped in plain brown paper, and happens to be ticking...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2008)

I get things in the mail in plain brown paper all the time. Never any ticking.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Entrenched is a good thing when it comes to aussies mate you should know that by now !!!!
And welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ain't calli ye diggers for nae gaed reason eh?


----------



## Mens Agitat Molem (Jun 9, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Hallo MAM,
> 
> Welcome on board.Don't be one-post member ,please, stay with us longer and enjoy.
> Greetings form Poland.



Sorry for the long gap in posts (understatement if ever there was one!!) ... and belated thanks for the welcome. I wish I could put it down to an excess of G&T but unfortunately life intervened! I do a bit of work on another couple of sites (sacrilege I hear you say) and am looking forward to getting back to doing my own reseraches ...

I might have managed to get up to about 7 posts now! 

I started out to transcribe the ORBs for 101 squadron from Sept 1939 to late 1945 but have not made much progress - I will be getting back to it soon! In the meantime, I'll catch up with news on this site and since summer is here - well as close as we get in the north - I'll keep my G&T stocked up as I plough through six years of the ORBs for 101 squadron. 

Liz


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2010)

Good to see around again!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 10, 2010)

From this entrenched digger fellow, from way....down under,




back Liz, hope you stick around this time.


----------



## magnu (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello and welcome back


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2010)

Good to see you around again.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice to see you back. If you hear a Swedish accent in your neck of the woods, beware! It might be Jan (Lucky) - he's in the same city!!


----------



## Mens Agitat Molem (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the welcome back. I work at the University in Glasgow and will watch out for Jan on my travels around the city!!

I'm going to carry on with my wee project of transcribing the ORBs for 101 and I will check back here regularly. 

I'll be doing further research about 101 squadron (currently reading a large tome about Lancasters) but also about my dad (a mechanical engineer in WW2) who landed in Normandy on D-Day +4 with the Canadians (he was in the Middlesex Regiment) and went through Belgium and Holland before ending up in north Germany; and my grandfather, captain in the Merchant Navy, who was torpedoed by U-37 off the African coast early in the war; also my gt aunt who was in the WAAF and was with SHAEF HQ in nothwest Europe from not long after D-Day. She spent time in Paris and then in Germany. 

I know you're mainly about WW2 aircraft on this site but it is an area I know nothing about other than the dabbling I've done while trying to find out more about 101 and Ludford Magna, so I won't bore you further with my excuses for only dipping in and out ...

Cheers!

Liz 

PS - Once I've got more of the ORBs for 101 transcribed, I'll put a link in here to let you know where they can be located on the web.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2010)

Someone mention my name...?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2010)

Only in passing old boy. You can go back to sleep now - or to the pub!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't give him any more ideas....actually it's just the same one over and over...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Liz, and welcome from me in Denmark. Good to see another female here. 
Never mind the lads, they're alright...once their nurses remember to feed 'em the proper medication.  *ducks and runs for cover* 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome back to the forum Liz. There are all sorts of different threads here on many different subjects so look around.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2010)

Hiya Liz, welcome back.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome back Liz.
Nice to meet you. 


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Liz and welcome to the site.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jun 19, 2010)

welcome onborad.. coffe ? tea ?


----------

